# Does anyone have a favourite pattern they knit or crochet over and over again?



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


 Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a two needle mitten pattern that I love making. Since I have grandchildren, mittens are always in great demand and I love this easy pattern.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


Wow! Those are truly amazing, Juneperk!
(I was going to say,'what's that bed doing in the garden!'- then I realised it was a car!)


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous. Can you share the pattern?



Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I have made the same sock pattern dozens of time. It's nice to know it by heart.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! those afghans are pretty! i know it takes patience mixing those colors in.


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Ashton Shawlette. A girl who freezes from September through May can't have enough of these.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Go here. glendanp.blogspot.com for Shadow reflections


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Go here. glendanp.blogspot.com for Shadow reflections


http://glendanp.blogspot.com/2013/01/fiber-passions-out-on-limb.html


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> http://glendanp.blogspot.com/2013/01/fiber-passions-out-on-limb.html


Thank you galaxycraft.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I have made this hat at least 20 times. It fits well, comes in multiple sizes and yarn weights and is fun to make. I make I cord ties instead of the button closure shown in the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aviatrix-baby-hat


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, for sure,my favorite is,The Wingspan"


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Yes, I have made the same sock pattern dozens of time. It's nice to know it by heart.


Ditto.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Yes, for sure,my favorite is,The Wingspan"


What weight yarn and how much does one take?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

worsted weight yarn,1 skein of Bernat Mosaic..about 190 yds.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

maureenb said:


> worsted weight yarn,1 skein of Bernat Mosaic..about 190 yds.


Ok, thanks, now where do I find a pattern?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

On ravelry.com


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

maureenb said:


> On ravelry.com


thanks


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

You're welcome..warning..they are addicting!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Seem to gravitate to the big doilies and several have been many repeats. I am still looking for my autumn doily pattern, now we are into the this ridiculous stage, where could it be?!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Once again I HAVE to be different. I have never knitted the same pattern twice. I pick my projects with something new to learn, different to try with each one... Once I have successfully conquered the project, on to the next challenge.

I also only knit ONE project at a time, which goes "against the grain" of most knitters I have learned.

Don't mind me... I am an oddball in the knitting community! Giggle, giggle.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

This is one I've knit many times, it is a quick knit for a sudden or unplanned gift.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conundrum-scarflette


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Juneperk, your afghans are so impressive!

I too have probably made my own sock pattern, or some variation of it, dozens of times.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


 :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Once again I HAVE to be different. I have never knitted the same pattern twice. I pick my projects with something new to learn, different to try with each one... Once I have successfully conquered the project, on to the next challenge.
> 
> I also only knit ONE project at a time, which goes "against the grain" of most knitters I have learned.
> 
> Don't mind me... I am an oddball in the knitting community! Giggle, giggle.


You're not an oddball. I only have one project going at a time.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

My new best all time favourite is Marianna's "all in one baby top" have made dozens since finding the pattern (by accident) and have another on the needles right now, using the yarn sent to me in my swop box from Diane D


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

I am known for my Name blankets, I just posted Eleanor's in the picture section. it is called Eleanor's new Name Blanket, I couldn't get it to link.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

socks and hats...no pattern for either so they are fast and mindless and can go anywhere as they are small...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

is this embroiderd for car.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Bethshangirl, I love this shawl, would you share the pattern,they look so warm and very fashionable.

thanks in advance Gladys xx


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

When I need quick gifts I make cowls. Brioche any entralac are some of my favorites. I do have another go to pattern for an infinity scarf. Other than that fingerless gloves.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

The 5 hour baby cardigan.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes--the Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman--and your shawl is really pretty.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful. I can see why you make this over and over. I have a favorite shawl pattern also that I have made several times and surely will again.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

very pretty!!!


Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

The Edwina shawl by Dee O'Keefe. I've made lots and it's still my favourite.

Jan xx


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

EileenC said:


> I have a two needle mitten pattern that I love making. Since I have grandchildren, mittens are always in great demand and I love this easy pattern.


I'm looking for a two needle mitten that's fairly easy. Could you share your pattern pretty please? 

So far I have made more Gypsycream Bears than anything else and have two on the needles now.

This is a great post by the way. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I just love the Grandma's favorite dishcloth pattern, use it for dishcloths and blankets. Just begin with 3 stitches, knit, then k2 yo,knit to the end, on every row until it is as long on the side as you want. Then k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog until you are back to 3 stitches and bind off. Mindless for traveling and talking, to do while watching TV, etc. Can use any size or type of yarn, very versatile.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have more patterns than I could ever use, but yes, I have my favorites for cowls, fingerless gloves, scarves, baby things...the list goes on and on, and I go back to them over and over again!


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

They are really nice wish I could crochet that good


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit lots of hats. I start with one pattern, and add color and stitch variations to that pattern. I rely on the pattern for the size-- how many stitches for each of six sizes, and how deep to make the hat for each of those sizes. It's Gotcha Covered #1. The Gotcha Covered #2 is for crochet.
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/knitted-hat-patternsae.html
Carol K in OH


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

In between anything I knit or crochet, I go back to a favorite washcloth pattern. It is relaxing and It feels good to finish something quickly. Then I always have extras for myself or little gifts.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

For knitting mittens, I always use the pamphlet, "Many Mittens." It gives **nine** different sizes of mittens! I've adapted it to knit in the round. I make every pair different with color patterns and stitch patterns, but this is the pattern from which I start. I found it a few years ago at Meijer. I'm thinking of buying more from Amazon.
Carol K in OH


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm always trying new patterns to challenge myself. As soon as the new find is conquered, I slip back into knitting socks.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I make a raglan sweater from a very old Paton's book that I have had since I first started knitting. The pattern goes from size 2 to size 42. It has button or zipper fronts, pockets or not and shawl or plain collar. It is done in parts and sewn but I think if I really wanted it could be made top down.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Over the years, I've made duplicates of sweaters, cowls and ponchos for my granddaughters, both now both 7 - and 8 weeks apart. They like to wear the same thing. By the time I finish the second one, I'm ready to scream. Like Amyknits, I need variety. So, except for this, and charity hats, I never make the same thing twice.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

One day I will knit one. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes. I have several patterns that I've knitted over and over again. There are three sock patterns, about four scarf patterns, one cowl (I call it a Neckie), a baby's Teddy Bear Blanket, and a fav fingerless glove pattern.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't use the same pattern but I use a technique called mitered squares (domino knitting) in many projects. I like it because I Prefer to work on small pieces. I use a variety of yarn already in my stash, challenge myself with colours combo in association with stitches. I spend a lot of time on looking for projects made by other knitters. Photos...maybe after Christmas. Free form knitting is also a small passion.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

Juneperk beautiful work colors and pattern i will learn to crochet one day have started a simple square thank you for sharing dorothy


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

Sherry1 thank you for sharing pattern of hat i got and will knit for our new baby girl with flower added looks lovely dorothy


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Once again I HAVE to be different. I have never knitted the same pattern twice. I pick my projects with something new to learn, different to try with each one... Once I have successfully conquered the project, on to the next challenge.
> 
> I also only knit ONE project at a time, which goes "against the grain" of most knitters I have learned.
> 
> Don't mind me... I am an oddball in the knitting community! Giggle, giggle.


One project at a time for me but a hundred in my head.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

JUNE you show off, WOWOWOWOWOW they are gorgeous. You are so talented.

My fav pattern is the zip up the back baby sweater. Or the leaf yoke baby sweater.
Afghan- corner to corner crochet


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

What is the name of the pattern for the car blanket?

Lovely!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://glendanp.blogspot.com/2013/01/fiber-passions-out-on-limb.html


Thank you so much for the above URL. The afghan is stunning and sure is now on my List.

I found some typos but if I can understand what is meant, I guess others will, too.

The item I have made over a dozen times is a crocheted rippled afghan done in sc. Some are in a solid color and others were done with my own designs to match the two different people.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Yes, for sure,my favorite is,The Wingspan"


Ditto!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes I have a favorite sock pattern I have used many times, also dish rag pattern, and a baby afghan pattern I use, plus sometimes I just make up a pattern!!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> My new best all time favourite is Marianna's "all in one baby top" have made dozens since finding the pattern (by accident) and have another on the needles right now, using the yarn sent to me in my swop box from Diane D


Where do we find your favourite pattern?


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Someone else asked for your shawl pattern and I'm chiming in. They look so toasty warm to wrap up in.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you share the pattern?



bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I usually don't make things more than once, but I love the Saroyan And am on my second one.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Misti chunky ribs and ruffles scarf on ravelry. I have made it in all weights of yarn by just changing the number of stitches. Nice scarf that requires no blocking really and is reversible.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


I am with you, i have used the same top down raglan sleeve pattern for many years. I just love it. I made the first one when i was in high school. I just turned 70 and i am still making them. They are a classic!


----------



## rroma (Dec 11, 2011)

I also would like the pattern for the shawls. Always looking for new patterns.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I make only one project at a time. The favorites that I like to make are granny square afghans, scarves (my pattern) and hats (pattern I found in a book that is now out of print).


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

rroma said:


> I also would like the pattern for the shawls. Always looking for new patterns.


Yes, I am chiming in too. Would like pattern, please.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know how many of these cardigans I've made in the last 3 years I used to keep count but oh well it stopped around 35. This is the fastest and easiest knitted sweater I've come across and I think it looks good


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never made the same pattern more than twice--I think I am easily bored and always want a new challenge, with a new pattern. Also, I like to think that my creations are one of a kind, even though they probably aren't!!!

I love looking for the new patterns and trying them out--I have to work through my pattern stash just as much as my yarn stash--both are way too large.

Karen


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I knew when I saw the title of this that I would be adding to my Ravelry library. Thanks as I am one who likes to work on something different with each project.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, for everyone who has asked for the crochet triangle shawl pattern, -I tried to write it out before, on a post way back, when I made one for my daughter-in law. I 'll try the link:-
http://WWW.knittingparadise.com/t-162836_4.html

I think one of the reasons l do this one more than once or twice, is that it looks different with every yarn you use, & I love the variegated colour ones. Another reason is that it's a very easy pattern ,and I'm lazy!
I realise my pattern-writing skills aren't very good ,so contact me if I can clarify.... Hilary


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

SOCKS!!!! I have made hundreds and still have two more pair to finish prior to Christmas! I use a very basic pattern that I first found in the Red Cross WWII flyer that was in my mother's childhood things. I don't do all the narrowing and increases, just a straight sock now, but my son's love them.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been making two-needle fingerless mitts. Started making them, and a woman at work who has cold fingers ordered ten pairs (to benefit our animal outreach organization). To learn how, I used Bev's Country Cottage mitten pattern; found a Youtube video to figure out how the thumb works. To make the mittens fingerless, I just stop at a certain point and add ribbing for the fingers and simply cast off the thumb stitches when they have all been added. The "recipe" I have been using is roughly 2" wrist area; 2-3"" bottom of hand and adding thumb stitches; and 2" ribbing for the finger area. I make them two at a time (easy, since they are two-needle) and that way, they are both the same proportions. Thanks for this topic. There are lots of great ideas here!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dress up a plain tsirt


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Link didn't work. can you PM me?


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I have done this scarf many times for family members, it's called the wedge, a pattern from Berrocco


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl , I love the fringe !


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Being home baby sweater. I have knitted it more times than I can count. Knits up in an evening. 
http://saratogaknits.com/patterns/baby/
This is a great topic. Very interesting.


----------



## Tommier (Jul 20, 2013)

The Stay-Put Shawl by Jen Reilly from Ravelry. I'm making one for Christmas present. I modified the pattern a bit by adding a stitch on each end of the purl side to give it ends to tie together. Also, I've used wool and it works well.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


Ooooh, yummy afghans!

My favorite is a baby's sweater that comes from a beginner's mag published a while back. It is so simple that I can practice all sorts of different stitches to make it. I'll have to get off my lazy posterior and publish some pics.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes -- a particular hat I make dozens of for donations, and a boat-neck sweater. Both very easy.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Dress up a plain tsirt


Do you have a pattern for the first one or know where I can find the pattern? Have some ribbon yarn catching dust in my stash that needs to be made into something. This looks perfect.
Thanks.
Joan


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

lsdlong said:


> Link didn't work. can you PM me?


Apparently the link I posted doesn't work, so I'll try to direct you to the topic. It was called "Another GIFT finished, ......but what about ME?".You can search for that topic at top of this page, or go to my profile, and click on list (of topics created)...the pattern I tried to write out is on page 4 of that topic.
Sorry about the link! Hilary


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> OK, for everyone who has asked for the crochet triangle shawl pattern, -I tried to write it out before, on a post way back, when I made one for my daughter-in law. I 'll try the link:-
> http://WWW.knittingparadise.com/t-162836_4.html
> 
> I think one of the reasons l do this one more than once or twice, is that it looks different with every yarn you use, & I love the variegated colour ones. Another reason is that it's a very easy pattern ,and I'm lazy!
> I realise my pattern-writing skills aren't very good ,so contact me if I can clarify.... Hilary


this link does not work.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I have 2 things I crochet alot of a baby blanket with bears in it in yarn and a tablecloth with thin thread. 12 tablecloths and I quit counting the baby blankets.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your shawls are very nice


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you have a pattern for that. I crochet for people and the one lady wants a queen size bed cover and how much yarn does it take.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

judyr said:


> this link does not work.


Message about this is on page 6....sorry Judy, Hilary


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

tweeter said:


> Do you have a pattern for that. I crochet for people and the one lady wants a queen size bed cover and how much yarn does it take.


Who are you asking , tweeter? For which craft?


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a great line to follow and get inspiration.
Thanks


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Got it ..... fringe and all..... thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! Something for me!!!!!


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

My Basket Weave Cowl took about 5 months but I loved it .... love making mittens too.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

cabbagehome said:


> I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


Me too. I've made dozens of these sweaters in all sizes. Also, socks and more socks. I used to crochet lots of curtains in a couple of simple patterns -- way more than I had windows, and we lived in a house with 54 big windows. I just rework them now to fit different windows. This is not to mention the many medalions (is that what they're called?) for bedspreads -- I'm not sure how many bedspreads I put together (8 or 10) . I keep finding them packed away in the attic with all this other stuff. The sweaters are kind of like having extra woolen sweat-shirts for around the house and quick trips into town. There's no real front or back; they can be turned around so that the clean side shows -- great for the kids!


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

I've made a number of these. Learned to knit the oak Leaf Edge From You Tube.


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

I love anything fair isle or two strand knitted. This is my Tweedy Hat.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

cottonginniestudio said:


> I've made a number of these. Learned to knit the oak Leaf Edge From You Tube.


I love this! Is it a scarf?


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

It really makes up into a generous scarf size or a petite shawl. You can wear it a number of ways.


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


What is the pattern for this afghan? It is gorgeous!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I think my favorite is a Tunisian scarf. I love the fringe on you shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit the same socks over and over again. Just a simple, basic pattern.

Hazel


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

I love c2c! Learned it in Dolgeville, NY and have made I don't know how many to donate to the Oncology Unit where I had chemo.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Mersea said:


> What is the pattern for this afghan? It is gorgeous!


http://glendanp.blogspot.com/2013/01/fiber-passions-out-on-limb.html


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I am asking for th queen size cover for the bed. Thank you


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just fell in love with the drop stitch and made a cowl- love it--


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

cottonginniestudio said:


> I've made a number of these. Learned to knit the oak Leaf Edge From You Tube.


This is so beautiful


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

unusual I love it!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

tweeter said:


> I am asking for th queen size cover for the bed. Thank you


http://glendanp.blogspot.com/2013/01/fiber-passions-out-on-limb.html


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> This is one I've knit many times, it is a quick knit for a sudden or unplanned gift.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conundrum-scarflette


Is there a crochet pattern for this? I love this!!!!!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

cottonginniestudio said:


> I've made a number of these. Learned to knit the oak Leaf Edge From You Tube.


Do you have the pattern for this it is beautiful


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

beautiful do you have a source you can share?


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

For carry-alongs I have a pineapple prayer shawl (crochet)
http://voices.yahoo.com/crochet-angel-wing-cathedral-pineapple-prayer-shawl-7958414.html?cat=24
and slippers (knitted)by Breiter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuffed-slippers
Both easy and portable.
Ann


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

When asking for a pattern, let us know which pattern your talking about. Lots of crafts on here.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

I love to knit the Sunburst dishcloth. I can actually do if from memory since I have done so many.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> One project at a time for me but a hundred in my head.


Same with me. I am always thinking ahead but don't actually start a new project until I am finished with the first one. We are all different and there is no right or wrong way. I do have my favorite hat pattern that I use over and over but by using different yarn, colors and embellishments they all look different.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

5 hour sweaters for premmie babies. i must have knit almost a hundred of them up to now and still going.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Juneperk and for the link galaxycraft. I became so engrossed that the smell of burning toast was the only thing to reach me.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> When asking for a pattern, let us know which pattern your talking about. Lots of crafts on here.


Do a Quote Reply- thats what I do when pertaining to a certain pattern


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great post and I am sure it will provide many of us with projects for the new year.....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> worsted weight yarn,1 skein of Bernat Mosaic..about 190 yds.


I have made this in ALL WEIGHTS except Lace weight......
My favorite is when I knit it in DK weight as it's NOT quite so heavy...... AND I love making it with the 90 or more cast-on.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I love the wingspan pattern. Have not made it yet but planning to do so soon. My question is, are these done in variegated yarn? And how do you get the stripes to come out the same every time???????????


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Eileen, you say you have two needle pattern for mittens, would you mind sharing it with me, I would really like to try and knit mittens, thank you


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Beth: do you have a pattern/link for your triangle with curly edges?
Ann


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like to try different patterns to learn new techniques but sometimes I just want to knit a tried-and-true pattern where I don't have to worry about unknown errata, etc. I love this cowl pattern. It knits up quickly and can look completely different each time depending on which yarns you choose. It is easy to substitute yarns of any weight because it is easy to make it smaller or larger.

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/6859?width=64

This scarf is another easy project that is fun to experiment with different yarn colors:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-striped-scarf


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Some beautiful items here. I tried the wingspan, but had issues, would still like to do one though.
I like doing shawls, and found this Prohibition Shawl, knitted, is simple to do, have made a few of them, and will make more.

This is a free pattern.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/lionbrand/displayCustomerProjects.fcgi?projectKey=104820&displayType=lit


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Yes, for sure,my favorite is,The Wingspan"


 These are wonderful would not know how to start to make one but wonderful


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I try not to knit or crochet the same thing twice. I have collected so many patterns in 50 years that it would be a shame not to try a new one. The only exception is a few cowls that I have made over again. I have also made 30 Christmas stockings over the years and not one is the same. I think I am just fickle.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

It's very pretty


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

cottonginniestudio said:


> I've made a number of these. Learned to knit the oak Leaf Edge From You Tube.


Is there a pattern for this you can share? It's beautiful. Like other's I will have lots of ideas for 2014.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

cottonginniestudio said:


> I love anything fair isle or two strand knitted. This is my Tweedy Hat.


Beautiful hat...someday I will attempt something like your hat. I'm into AG doll clothes this Xmas for the little ones.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Dress up a plain tsirt


I love these....especially the second one. Would you be able to tell me where you got the pattern? I would love to make for my daughters. I need to get past hats and scarfs. Thank you......dianedanusia


----------



## mystyblu (Apr 2, 2013)

I looked through your site, which is beautiful by the way, and not seeing a pattern for this shawl. Could you please tell us the pattern or where to find it? It is so pretty.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

djh.....thank you for the prohibition shawl.....you have made my day.!!!! I just love finding vintage or vintage-inspired patterns!!!
julie


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


LOVE your crochet triangle, maybe it's the colours? Can you share a link to the pattern?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Grandma M said:


> I don't know how many of these cardigans I've made in the last 3 years I used to keep count but oh well it stopped around 35. This is the fastest and easiest knitted sweater I've come across and I think it looks good


ka kaw! :thumbup:


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Beth: do you have a pattern/link for your triangle with curly edges?
> Ann


I tried to share a link but it didn't work. If you look on page 6 of this topic, l've tried to explain where you can find my pattern on this site, or you can find my topics by going through 'user list' at the top of this page, hope you get there! Hilary


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> LOVE your crochet triangle, maybe it's the colours? Can you share a link to the pattern?


Please read my reply above,KnitNorth, and l hope you can find the topic /pattern.If not, pm me. Hilary
(I use multi-colour yarns!)


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


I also keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. I use E. Walker's "Knitting from the Top Down" or a similar approach in crochet. I also like side to side: for knitting I use variations of Knitty's "Sonnet" http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTsonnet.html ;
for crocheting I use"Modular Crochet" by Judith Copeland.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have a folder labeled "Favorites" and go to that folder when I want a project that I know I like and I will be able to do quickly since I've done it many times. Anything from hats to sweaters to baby blanket live in that folder.


----------



## Nevadamom (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't have any pictures but I've been knitting the same top-down hooded baby sweater for about 35 years. I lost the pattern for a while but found it in the file cabinet & started making it again. The original one was made for my youngest daughter & she used it on both of her daughters.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

cottonginniestudio said:


> I've made a number of these. Learned to knit the oak Leaf Edge From You Tube.


This is very pretty. May I have the link for this if possible? Thanks


----------



## pussycat (Oct 19, 2012)

I make the ripple afghan over and over. At least 4 a month


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I am intrigues by the colors of wingspan and the shadow reflections, as I am by what quilters do. I think the ability to comine those colors so beautifully is a skills on its own. No wonder you can make the same thing over and over. Gorgeous.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> Wow! Those are truly amazing, Juneperk!
> (I was going to say,'what's that bed doing in the garden!'- then I realised it was a car!)


LOL, I thought the same thing.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

cottonginniestudio said:


> My Basket Weave Cowl took about 5 months but I loved it .... love making mittens too.


Do you have a pattern for the cowl. I love it! Would like to try it
Thanks ann/fourbyin


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't have time today to read all these posts, but I love Gypsycream's Bears. Whenever I need a pick me up, I make a bear.


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

I have made many, many baby gifts of Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I have made Drop Stitch Cowl by Abi Gregario many times...for me, for gifts many times.....easy, fast, always well received ...I sometimes pair it up with some bulky garter stitch mitts for shelter gifts...it's free on ravelry..
julie


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Patterns I've memorized-hats, mittens/gloves, and socks!! Just pick up yarn and needles and start!! And my old stand-by-the giant granny square afghan-it's done when it covers my queen size bed-great way to clean out my stash!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

pussycat said:


> I make the ripple afghan over and over. At least 4 a month


OMG, you must be a speed racer on that hook!!! 4 a month - I am lucky if I do 1 a year, but I am a knitter, but I can crochet. I love doing the afghan stitch - almost like doing the garter stitch over and over and over - well you get the drift! (Wow, 4 a month) whew!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I have made many different patterns over and over. Hooded scarfs about 15. Suprise jackets 2 baby and 1 adult in the works. 6 Crocodile stitch earflap hats (from my own pattern)Crocdile stitch booties, 4 pair adult and 1 baby.Towel hangers about 25, 15 from my own pattern.Crocodile stitch hoods 4 so far.Fish hats. Ugg booties one baby one adult.To many grandma's favorite dishcloths. butterfly dishcloths.3 pair Boot cuff cozies, from Amyknits pattern.2 baby blankets a pattern called heartwarming afghan by Terri Kimbrough.Aspen cowls 2. I think thats all I remember, outside of slippers, at Bev's country cottage, and her mitten pattern. I've made lots of those.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

pussycat said:


> I make the ripple afghan over and over. At least 4 a month


Any that you can post here? Would love to see them and your colors.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

pussycat said:


> I make the ripple afghan over and over. At least 4 a month


SA-LUTE!! :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> This is one I've knit many times, it is a quick knit for a sudden or unplanned gift.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conundrum-scarflette


Love this scarflette. Yet another descriptive word. Can't wait to whip one up.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

I have two favorite baby sweaters. One is the Princess Caroline Sweater allegedly knit by Grace Kelly for her expected baby. The second is Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Sweater. Have done each many times since the early 1960s. Still use them as the third and fourth generations of my family are coming along.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

n ancyrboyle said:


> I have two favorite baby sweaters. One is the Princess Caroline Sweater allegedly knit by Grace Kelly for her expected baby. The second is Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Sweater. Have done each many times since the early 1960s. Still use them as the third and fourth generations of my family are coming along.


I'm still using a Caron's baby pattern book, a girl just ordered a baby blanket out of it. She noticed how battered up some of the pages were-then I showed her an outfit I made for my son-he's 31. When a pattern is good, it's good/timeless!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Most of the patterns that I use over and over are patterns that I wrote. My biggest success was the wimple and hood pattern. I was having these printed up, but I've decided to switch over to PDF patterns at this point. There's just one pattern left at: 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/37797574/wimple-and-hood-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=wimple+and+hood+pattern&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=wimple+and+hood+pattern

The wimple is actually a really good beginner item. _All_ the stitches in the hood are knit! There are decreases (they're all K2tog, so they're not much different from a knit stitch).

My printed pattern for simple mitts has run out of copies, but I use that a lot, and, in fact, there's a partially-knit mitt sitting right next to my chair at this moment. The mitts are an excellent partner for the wimple, so you have something for your hands, neck and head, although the wimple works well with a watch cap, which I've also done often, and have a free pattern at: 
http://jam2day.blogspot.com/search?q=watch+cap

I've also done a lot of triangular shawls, and still have lots of that pattern in stock. http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/lostarts/4735846/Easy_Triangular_Shawl/Patterns/Knitting/Shawls

I'm planning on converting all of these into PDF format and making them available. You should probably pester me for them from time to time. They're part of a new line of patterns I'm working on called Screaming Knit Fit Patterns, and the thing that's different about them is that they're gaugeless, and you (usually) don't have to make a gauge swatch. You _do_ have to start knitting and then check certain parameters a short while after starting to make sure they're right. I've made most of them in many different weights of yarn with many different gauges, and they always fit.

I'll try to put up photos after I post this. It may take me a little while to get the photos up, in case you see this immediately after it's posted.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

yotbum said:


> Love this scarflette. Yet another descriptive word. Can't wait to whip one up.


It works up really fast. And painlessly.


----------



## Shirleymgrant (Mar 17, 2013)

They're beautiful. Wish I could knit, I only crochet. What sort of wool do you use for the wingspans?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Grandma M said:


> I don't know how many of these cardigans I've made in the last 3 years I used to keep count but oh well it stopped around 35. This is the fastest and easiest knitted sweater I've come across and I think it looks good


The cardigan is adorable, care to share the pattern??


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Julie, the Prohibition shawl is easy to make, of course, as always, I have to rip out some times, but I enjoyed making it, and even experimented in making it some longer.
I love the way it takes shape, and when you wear it, it is almost like it has shoulder spots in it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The afghan pattern that I have made over and over again is the Wedding Ring pattern. Over the years I have given two as wedding gifts, two as Christmas gifts, two that I made on request for two different people and a smaller version for several baby afghans. I also found a baby bib booklet with several crocheted baby bibs and have made so many of these that I have lost count. I not only make them to the patterns shown, but I use one of the basic patterns and design my own. It has been such fun. The fingerless glove pattern that I like is knitted in a rib of K2,P2 and I have made quite a few of these. I have knit4ted about 25 ruffle scarves and think they are really fun to make.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


I love all your afghans, but I missed the info on the cosy one you did for your 2 year old GGD. Is there a link for it?


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

I do!!!. A slouch hat pattern that I've knitted many times and I just love it.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the Wimple hood, is there a free pattern for this?


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you think you could possibly share the pattern for the fingerless gloves as I would really like to give them a try, thank you


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

hats,mittens on two needles,scarves,purses,aghans adult and baby ,bunting,sweaters for baby,booties,dish rags.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


These are spectacular. You have a certain flair for putting complimentary colors together .


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Howell, MI what book please. (My mom lives in Howell!)


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Dolori said:


> These are spectacular. You have a certain flair for putting complimentary colors together .


Thank you, Dolori.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, for me its an around the world granny afghan. All the yarn I
work with is donated. Usually small amounts less than full skeins.
With the around the world granny you just keep adding colors until reaches the size you need. I learned the pattern from my
great grandmother, when i was very young. I have made hundreds of these in the last sixty years.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

cabbagehome said:


> I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


Sorry, I meant Cabbagehome please tell me the name of your sweater pattern/book.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

a fair isle bottom up sweater pattern...increase by 8 st for larger sizes...and decrease for smaller...I can go down to size 2 for children...and as large as i want...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful work!!!


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

I have made several afghans and baby blankets with a very simple stit ch patterns. It is fast and very warm because of the yarn I use. Use Lion Brand Jiffy yarn and a size M or N hook. 

Chain for the width you need plus another inch or two. 
Pattern:
dc 5, inc in next 2 dc, dc 5, dec next 2 dc twice, dc 5
Repeat until you reach the length you want.


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

To finish the afghan, I sc around the whole afghan or use the crab st. Never wrote out a pattern before and hope it is understndable.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

miatamama said:


> I do!!!. A slouch hat pattern that I've knitted many times and I just love it.


Would love to have the pattern if you are ok with that.
thank you
ann/fourbyin


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a question of finding a basic pattern that fits then adjusting it to your and other's tastes. I have a 1950's glove pattern that I have adapted for all sizes, made some with short fingers, changed the cuff from rib to twisted rib or a fluted frill, inserted stripes or fairisle, used stocking stitch and moss stitch and different plys of wool. Have done the same with a basic boot cuff pattern, a child's jumper and a Zimmerman based BSJ. If the basic pattern is good, it will serve as a template for whatever adaptation you can invent.


----------



## Shade Trees (Nov 3, 2013)

Maureenb....are the wingspan a pattern you designed or is there a pattern available for them? My teenage Granddaughter would love several of them..


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anyone found instructions for the first shaws ? Thanks !


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

5 hour baby sweater.Hats,mittens ,Christmas stockings..


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

I've made this Urban Jungle Crocheted Slouchy Beanie many times! I made one as a gift for a friend because I loved the look, and posted a picture of it on Facebook. My teenaged niece saw it and wanted one exactly like it for Christmas (that's how I knew the design was really cool!). I've since made quite a few of them as gifts. Now I just need to make one for me!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/urban-jungle-crocheted-slouchy-beanie

This is the first one I made. The one that started it all. :-D


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful


 Thank you, it is a fun one to do.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

The Blue Leaf Headband. I can't even remember how many of these I've knit. It makes a quick gift and is the perfect thing for our chilly San Diego mornings.

ww.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-leaf-headband


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Making headbands is my latest obsession. They are fun to make and warm to wear.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Shade Trees said:


> Maureenb....are the wingspan a pattern you designed or is there a pattern available for them? My teenage Granddaughter would love several of them..


I didn't design the Wingspan,it is available on ravelry.com The yarn does all of the color work(striping) for you.It is not very big when using the first size indicated on the pattern


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunnydays, I would love to have the headband pattern if you are able to share.

Donna K


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have made this twice


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


May I have the name of this book please?
Thank you, kay


----------



## ptf12001 (Oct 7, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


Hi, Would you tell me where to find the pattern for this triangular shawl?
It is really lovely.
Thanks.
PT


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't usually repeat the same item, unless requested and in a different yarn and some sort of minor change.

I like the challenge and doing something new in each project.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

jdh said:


> Some beautiful items here. I tried the wingspan, but had issues, would still like to do one though.
> I like doing shawls, and found this Prohibition Shawl, knitted, is simple to do, have made a few of them, and will make more.
> 
> This is a free pattern.
> ...


I had to bookmark this pattern... Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Shade Trees (Nov 3, 2013)

Maureenb..
Thank you
I will look there


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I love Arans and have knitted the "Yankee Knitter " aran about six times. It looks so hard to do but you watch your knitting and keep track of the rows, it's simple.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have two short sleeve summer tops I have knitted in many colors.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Cindylu said:


> Has anyone found instructions for the first shaws ? Thanks !


Hi Cindylu, l can see now why the link didn't work. My tablet decided to change the www to WWW,---it does that sometimes,(so annoying!)
I have tried to explain where the pattern is on page 6 of this topic. If you still can't find it, P M me. Hilary


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

bethshangirl, this was a great topic! Your shawls are beautiful and the other projects are all gorgeous! So fun to see what others make.


----------



## grandmalouise35 (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you have a pattern for the two needle mittens, and hope they are easy, my patience is in the negative sometimes. Thank you Pat


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds great. What book is that... can you share the title/author?
thanks.. Ciao for now


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

cabbagehome said:


> I keep making top down raglan sleeve sweaters. My book goes from size 2 to 3X.


Sorry...think I double posted. Cabbagehome, can you share the title/author. Sounds like a great book.... I have 19 grandkids aged 4 - ..28... it could come handy. thanx, ciao for now


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

The pattern I use for 2 needle mittens for kids is from Bev's Country Cottage website. I have made 3 Wingspans and they are fun to do. There are a couple of seamed hats I make that I like and have done many of them. Am hoping to learn to do hats with 2 sets of circular needles to avoid seams, but haven't done that yet. This has been a fun topic to read about and a source for more patterns. Thanks to each and every one of you. KPers rock!  :thumbup:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

how did you do the triangle shawl. 

Di


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Once again I HAVE to be different. I have never knitted the same pattern twice. I pick my projects with something new to learn, different to try with each one... Once I have successfully conquered the project, on to the next challenge.
> 
> I also only knit ONE project at a time, which goes "against the grain" of most knitters I have learned.
> 
> Don't mind me... I am an oddball in the knitting community! Giggle, giggle.


You may be an oddball knitter but you sure have a cute husband.....lol! . Jo


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

lsdlong said:


> Is there a pattern for this you can share? It's beautiful. Like other's I will have lots of ideas for 2014.


I would also like to know the name of the whole pattern ..not just the oak leaf edge. . Jo


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Jodie78 said:


> I would also like to know the name of the whole pattern ..not just the oak leaf edge. . Jo


Me too. I really like the look of the border.Maybe it would be to bulky for us here, but it looks so delightfully "Squoochie"


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Might you have the pattern to share? If not where can one get it?



bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


Thanks Mari


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Dress up a plain tsirt


Please, please can you send me a link to this great collar !!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow some great ideas here. I've not been knitting long, but when I do find a personal favourite I would let friends know. For now, one step at a time for me.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have this pattern?

Mari



bethshangirl said:


> I do! I love this simple crochet triangle, with the curly fringe. I 've crocheted it many times, in different yarns, I think it really is my favourite...


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Please, please can you send me a link to this great collar !!


There is no link. It's my own creation. You need to be able to do the knitted loop stitch in order to mark it.


----------



## grandmalouise35 (Apr 3, 2013)

What pattern are you using for the headbands? They are beautiful, and I am having trouble finding a pattern I like. Thank you


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Angelbeader said:


> Might you have the pattern to share? If not where can one get it?
> 
> Thanks Mari


I attempted to write out the pattern on another topic way back, called "Another GIFT finished .......but what about ME?"
You could try typing that into 'search' at top of this page,which should take you to that topic, & it's on page 4.
Alternatively, go to 'User list' at top of this page, and put in 'bethshangirl' then follow through to my profile, and click on 'list' ( of topics created) & that should take you to the topic, & look on page 4
Hope all who want this pattern find it!- (and can understand my attempt at pattern-writing!). Hilary


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> I'm looking for a two needle mitten that's fairly easy. Could you share your pattern pretty please?
> 
> So far I have made more Gypsycream Bears than anything else and have two on the needles now.
> 
> This is a great post by the way. Thanks for asking.


The pattern for mittens is called Bev's 2 needle knit mittens for kids. It also has a hat pattern attached. They are quick and easy. Found that they yarn called for knits up on the big side so I pick a smaller weight.


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

Glasgowlassie said:


> Eileen, you say you have two needle pattern for mittens, would you mind sharing it with me, I would really like to try and knit mittens, thank you


Good morning. The pattern is called Bev's 2 needle knit mittens for kids. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you so much Eileen and you have a great day too, now to get that yarn out and get started, thanks again


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

to save you a little time, here is what she posted as the pattern:

O K here goes with pattern: l'll try & put down what l did........
For the basic scarf, Make an adjustable ring, (or if you can't do that, 4 ch )
Row 1: ch 3, ( 2 dc , ch 2 , 3 dc ) in ring. (dc, U S = tr, U K)
Row 2: ch. 3, turn, 2 dc in first st, ch 1, (3 dc, ch 2, 3 dc) in next ch 2 sp, ch 1, 3 dc in 3rd ch of beg ch-3.
Rows 3-whatever! ch 3, turn, 2 dc in first st. , ch 1, (3 dc in next ch sp., ch 1) to centre ch-2 sp. & (3 dc, ch 2, 3 dc) every time you turn centre corner. Just work back & forth like this to required size.
Now the curly fringe: l make a ch of 12, 14, 16 or 18 st. from your last st of scarf, ( depending on weight of yarn used, - more sts for thinner yarn). Work back along this ch, in sc, (dc, in U K), beg. 2nd st from hook, to last but 1 st , then sl st in last st (at edge) l then move along to next ch sp with sl st OR sc. (1, 2, or 3 st, l wing it here dep. on yarn weight, but whatever looks best) & then work this fringe in every ch sp along both edges of triangle. It should just curl itself!


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

The name is Grand Palaise Shawl and it was a pattern in the fall 2011 knitscene magazine.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Please may I have pattern for basket weave cowl


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Shade Trees said:


> Maureenb....are the wingspan a pattern you designed or is there a pattern available for them? My teenage Granddaughter would love several of them..


go to www.ravelry.com create a free account and do a search under patterns. Put wingspan in the seach bar and you will find the link to it.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, I have done this one in a full, queen and a king size. I also made one in different colors. The King size covered my daughter car.


Hi Do you mind sharing the pattern or the link please. thank you very much


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

pattibe said:


> I have made this twice


I just looked up Jane's designs on Ravelry. Beautiful patterns. I have added her to my favorites.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the copy Diane! Hilary


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I am like Amy in that I almost always change things up when I repeat a pattern. It's the same basic hat or fingerless glove, but a different stitch pattern and/or a different yarn.

The one pattern I have made 3 times is the Baby's ABC afghan. New parents love this one!

http://www.crochetnmore.com/babysabcsafghan.htm


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

cattdages said:


> I am like Amy in that I almost always change things up when I repeat a pattern. It's the same basic hat or fingerless glove, but a different stitch pattern and/or a different yarn.
> 
> The one pattern I have made 3 times is the Baby's ABC afghan. New parents love this one!
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/babysabcsafghan.htm


nice, I saved the pattern link. Thank you.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

I make lots of chemo caps from fun fur.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

The headband pattern is on ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-headband-7


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

DSouthard01 said:


> Sunnydays, I would love to have the headband pattern if you are able to share.
> 
> Donna K


Also love the headband


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous. Can you share the pattern?


I agree! Beautiful!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine is dead fish hats. Every time I knit one I get a couple requests for more.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


----------



## KnittKnutt (Oct 6, 2012)

I have grandchildren too and have problems with gusset holes. What pattern is it... I may have seen it


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I would love to keep this open for those that haven't seen it and would want to add a comment. Thanks. 
I don't know if we may " bump" a topic or not so please delete if we may not. Thanks


----------



## eclizbe (Sep 5, 2013)

I love this, but what is it used for?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

eclizbe said:


> I love this, but what is it used for?


What is what used for?


----------



## dazyclover (Feb 15, 2012)

I am in hat mode this year. I have finished around 40 hats already this year and here is my favorite pattern. I didn't like the top of the hat of the pattern I used to use so made some changes so it was more fitted.

Shari's men's beanie
Cast on 88 for men in worsted weight yarn on size 8 straight needle. start 
2x2 rib stitch transferring to size 8 circular needle.

2x2 rib stitch for 2 inches then stockingette stitch until 7 inches in 
length.

to shape top:
Knit 8, K 2 together around
Knit around
Knit 7, K 2 together around
Knit around
knit 6, K 2 together around
transfer to size 8 double points needles with the next row
Knit around
Knit 5, k 2 together around
Knit around
Knit 4, k 2 together around
Knit around
knit 3, k 2 together around
knit 2, k 2 together around
knit 1, k 2 together around
knit 2 together around
cut yarn with enough to thread thru remaining stitches, pull tight and weave 
thru backside.


----------



## dazyclover (Feb 15, 2012)

I love those hats! I would wear it!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Dazyclover, do you have a picture of one you could post? Would love to see it.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

EileenC said:


> The pattern for mittens is called Bev's 2 needle knit mittens for kids. It also has a hat pattern attached. They are quick and easy. Found that they yarn called for knits up on the big side so I pick a smaller weight.


Tha is the one I have used several times, it's great.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

headbands - one day i'll post my pics. 
i lost my pattern and have a horrid memory so i made up a pattern similar but different -am i allowed to say i made it up?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> headbands - one day i'll post my pics.
> i lost my pattern and have a horrid memory so i made up a pattern similar but different -am i allowed to say i made it up?


I don't see why not. It's your pattern.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Once again I HAVE to be different. I have never knitted the same pattern twice. I pick my projects with something new to learn, different to try with each one... Once I have successfully conquered the project, on to the next challenge.
> 
> I also only knit ONE project at a time, which goes "against the grain" of most knitters I have learned.
> 
> Don't mind me... I am an oddball in the knitting community! Giggle, giggle.


Do not worry, you are still young.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

stonypathlady said:


> Howell, MI what book please. (My mom lives in Howell!)


The book I use is "Patons Upside Downers in Chunky".
Does your mom knit and visit this site?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

missvonniev said:


> I have been making two-needle fingerless mitts. Started making them, and a woman at work who has cold fingers ordered ten pairs (to benefit our animal outreach organization). To learn how, I used Bev's Country Cottage mitten pattern; found a Youtube video to figure out how the thumb works. To make the mittens fingerless, I just stop at a certain point and add ribbing for the fingers and simply cast off the thumb stitches when they have all been added. The "recipe" I have been using is roughly 2" wrist area; 2-3"" bottom of hand and adding thumb stitches; and 2" ribbing for the finger area. I make them two at a time (easy, since they are two-needle) and that way, they are both the same proportions. Thanks for this topic. There are lots of great ideas here!


 HI would you mind telling me how much you charge her for 1 pair -is it different for yarn quality wool, acrylic?- thx for help


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have one for knitting (feather & fan) & 2 for crocheting (ripple & big granny) not sure how to add pictures


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> HI would you mind telling me how much you charge her for 1 pair -is it different for yarn quality wool, acrylic?- thx for help


Sorry I missed this when you first posted the question. Since it was all for charity, the one buyer paid $10 per pair (but she would have sent money to the cause, anyway). Also, I just knitted them with various kinds of yarn. . . some more expensive than others, but nothing high-end. I have seen fingerless gloves go for more on Etsy. That seems to be a great place for price ideas.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I once crocheted a baby blanket---ripple---and went on to ripple like mad and never looked back. I've made ripple afghans for many people--easy, fast, and almost any coloration works. I have to say it's my favourite.

I've also "blankied" in single crochet, a square from the centre out---until I ran out of yarn...

There's a mitered square on the Addi's...aran yarn, garter border, cables...Challenging to get the cables to meet at the centre angle!!
There's a knit from the centre out square on the other Addi's...garter, sport yarn

There's the first of a pair of legwarmers on the KnitPicks...I'm trying to figure out how to get a tunnel for elastic in the top..hem would work; but...
I love the legwarmers. Cast on the width of the leg mid-thigh w/US 8's, go down in ndl size around the knee, and go down twice for the lower leg, rib the bottom around the ankle. I made myself a pair adding a glitter thread, tight at the ankle and open at one side with fancy buttons; but DD LOST them! :thumbdown: 
How do you lose legwarmers, may I know? Aren't they on your legs?
I like to make my own patterns.


----------



## argmom1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Dress up a plain tsirt


pattern? love this idea. not allowe to wear plain tshirts- but ornate would be ok


----------

